# Samsung RF 711 treiber Probleme



## Sushimann (6. Juni 2011)

Hi habe hier ein notebook namens Samsung RF 711 S02 I7-2630M  vor mir stehen. Nun zum Problem habe es formatiert und habe Win7 pro in der 64 Bit Version draufgespielt. Nun bekomme ich aber keinen Internetzugriff. Also Gerätemanager geschaut. Die Netzwerktreiber fehlen gänzlich. Also gegoogled kein einziger eintrag für das Notebook. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. Juni 2011)

Wo ist das Problem 

Googeln und gut is:
Samsung


----------



## Scorpio78 (6. Juni 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem
> 
> Googeln und gut is:
> Samsung


 
Zu einfach!


----------



## Sushimann (7. Juni 2011)

Thx hab meinen Fehler gefunden war immer auf der deutschen Versiond er Seite und wie ih seht:

Downloads von RF711 S05 | Notebooks (RF-Serie) von Samsung

da gibt es nix, noch nichmal ein handbuch


----------

